# jaguar cichlid egg bound/bloat



## b-ran2 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi i have a 55 gallon tank with just one jaguar in iv had it for about 4 years now and usually she lays her eggs at least twice a month but now she has not laid her eggs for at least 3 months now and has not ate for about 2-3 weeks her stomach is very badly bloated and her scales are kinda pine coning out, she also has a prolapsed anus iv tried to pull them out but just seems like its skin there, i have done many water changes and Epsom salt baths but nothing seems to be working, i also tried the general care packages and that did nothing at all, i do water changes every 2 weeks and feed her worms which i have been doing for 3 years now never had any problems, i really don't want to lose this fish grew such an attachment with her so please someone help if you can!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like you're already doing what I would recommend. What is your method with the epsom? Is there a hospital tank you can use for a longer immersion period?


----------



## b-ran2 (Mar 22, 2015)

ya iv tried as much as i could but i usually just been putting the epsom directly into the tank right now since she is the only fish and then do a water change 3 days after, but i guess i could try putting her in another tank with just tap water and epsom or something i dono!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If the fish is in fact egg bound, perhaps feeding her is a bad idea. Not feeding may result in the absorption of the eggs. Just a thought.


----------



## b-ran2 (Mar 22, 2015)

she has not ate anything for almost 3 weeks now, not interested in food at all i am surprised she still alive


----------



## b-ran2 (Mar 22, 2015)

So about an hour ago I caught her in a net with her back side sticking out and gently massaged her stomach and a little bit of slime came out, the. I lightly squeeze her stomach to see if I could maybe force w.e inside to come out but nothing happened and I was to scared to apply to much pressure, so I'm running out of options at this point by any chance does anyone know if you can take a fish to a regular vet I live in Vancouver B.C. If that helps pls someone reply


----------



## b-ran2 (Mar 22, 2015)

So after so many attempts to help my jag yesterday everything got so bad for her, she could bearly breath, pine coned scales turned into like jelly balls and more stuf was protruding out of her, she kept slowy swimming over to me as I sat in the couch and just stared at my while laying on the bottom I could tell she was suffering so I couldn't let her anymore, she's in a better place now... Thanks anyways for the help


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. But you did the right thing to do in this case !!


----------



## b-ran2 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks, I ran out of options did the best I could never thought it would be that hard to lose her


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

so sorry to hear the story, you did everything you could for her


----------

